# need rear lights



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

do'es anyone know where i can get replacement rear lights for the pioneer, mine has three in a row, led type large round with a chrome surround the chrome on one has gone and i just want to replace it so it looks ok, i managed to get the high level lights from ebay a packet of 4 cost less than £12 delivered.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

get one of them off and have a look inside, it should have the maker's name (and ref number?). Hella make loads of designs, and Mh makers usually pick a standard design - could be them? Then you can look on line for them, and find the best price. I did that for our Pilote, prices varied enormously!


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hiya kalamitty,
As bognormike says look for maker and model number, my bet is they are based on the Jokon rage somewhere along the line, if they are give Jokon a bell, not sure if they will sell to the public, but worth a try Jokon (G.B.) Ltd 01202 62 57 96, they are based in Pool.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the replies, will remove one over weekend (weather permitting) the ebay lights are the same shape and size so going to replace the ones that have lost their chrome.


----------

